# 43 year old Pacu



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

Here a link to see a 43yr old Pauc

43-year old fish on display at LI pet shop - YouTube

Buttkiss - YouTube


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats cool! the owner of one of my LFS has 40 year old clown loaches.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

meBNme said:


> Thats cool! the owner of one of my LFS has 40 year old clown loaches.


Also, pretty darn sweet.


----------

